# RFUK January Competition 2013!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Following the success of our Christmas Competition we are proud to announce the launch of the January RFUK Competition 2013.



In basic terms this will be a *caption competition* but it has a slight twist!

*You guys provide the photo's for each other!
*
The photo's don't have to be your own (but please acknowledge the owner if they are not yours) but MUST feature an exotic animal of some sort, in some way.

You guys can then quote the picture and have a go at a funny caption.


*The rules!*

1. You can not provide a caption for the picture you submit
2. There is no limit on the number of captions per image, but only one caption per image per user per post.
3. If you submit a caption, you must add a photo
4. The winner will be the CAPTION with the most 'likes' at the close of the competition
5. The competition will close at 12.00 midnight on January 31st





*The Prize!*​
*£20 to spend at the launch of Horny Toad on-line shop (exclusively at Coast to Coast Exotics)​*
Horny Toad is due to launch 1st February 2013 exclusively from Coast to Coast Exotics at Coast to Coast Exotics. Let the Horny Toad source you the best UK deal on all the major brands including Exo Terra, Zoo Med, Reptile One, Arcadia, Komodo, Repashy, Habistat, ProRep, Hobby and many more. Horny Toad is hungry for the best UK deal on livefood too including Locusts, Crickets, Morioworms, Mealworms, waxworms and much more. Look out for the launch on the 1st February 2013!​


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

And in order to start you off, I'll provide the first photo.

As it's New Year, a photo of a new beginning seems apt.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

And my pic im providing:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres my pic


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Emma30 said:


> image
> 
> Heres my pic
> 
> image


 
Captioned...










My picture...


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

mstypical said:


> Captioned...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Can't caption from my phone but my caption for pic is
"Ah ah ah ah staying aliiiiiiiivvvvve"

My pic is


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

sharna86 said:


> Can't caption from my phone but my caption for pic is
> "Ah ah ah ah staying aliiiiiiiivvvvve"
> 
> My pic is
> ...


 
ahhh leftover turkey again oh well...... nom nom nom.


and my pic is


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

:lol2:


----------



## LukeLJB (Jun 13, 2012)

image

[/QUOTE]

Caption for this is quite simple....
'HELLO LADIES'


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Luke, you need to post a photo!



Some great entries so far guys! I can't vote, but I'd like them all if I could!


Keep them coming. Remember you can put another caption on an existing photo if you think you have a better one!


Good luck guys!

: victory:


----------



## retics100 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Picture taken last year at Paignton Zoo by myself (I have another pic on standby if its not following the rules : victory










Editted:changed the caption picture 13:23 03/01/13


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG ever heard of knocking?  < caption for c_1993 image>



c_1993 said:


> image


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

punky_jen said:


> OMG ever heard of knocking?  < caption for c_1993 image>
> 
> 
> 
> image


Caption for above image - Oi mate, yeah you hiding in the background, your going nowhere, your next! :mf_dribble:

My picture


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Caption for above image - Oi mate, yeah you hiding in the background, your going nowhere, your next! :mf_dribble:
> 
> My picture
> 
> image












My picture.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

When I first saw this photo, this is what instantly came to mind.
Sorry if I'm not allowed to post this again, I just had too :whistling2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

**louise** said:


> image
> 
> My picture.
> 
> image


for lousies pic

"ahhh mouse in tomato sauce, my favourite slobber slobber "

my pic


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

retics100 said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


----------



## rhys_d (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

I walked in to see this scene in the lounge.










what you cant see in a still photo is him head bobbing at the dogs!


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

image

"What? I was checking for lumps.........honest!" :gasp:


----------



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice picvture by the way!!

And my picture


----------



## dego (Jun 17, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> image
> :lol2:
> 
> image


 LOOK AT ALL THIS JUNK INSIDE MY TRUNK! :2thumb:


----------



## dego (Jun 17, 2012)

here's my picture


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Forgot to add our picture:


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Crestiezoo said:


> Forgot to add our picture:
> 
> image


^^^^^^^^^^^
BAHHH HUMBUG!


----------



## redbean (Jan 16, 2013)

*my pic*


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

no caption for me, but i'm going to throw some pics in the mix :2thumb:
























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

SilverSky said:


> no caption for me, but i'm going to throw some pics in the mix :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image


snakey was quite excited about going to his first all you can eat for a fiver buffet.

for top pic above


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

and heres my pic


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Not posting a pic as there's so many on here :lol2:


----------



## MattyTM (Feb 25, 2012)

*my photo*


----------



## MattyTM (Feb 25, 2012)

*and my caption*


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some great entries so far guys!


Don't forget to 'like' your favourites!

Still plenty of time to get your entries in (and plenty of pics to choose from!)



Come on guys - get creative!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## MattyTM (Feb 25, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> image


Haha was going for the drunk themed New Years


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

MattyTM said:


> *my photo*
> 
> image


Hehe.. " Never...Again..." This pic cracks me up :2thumb:


----------



## Nbradley (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

:lol2:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry the quality isn't great, but is the most promising for comedy I could find:


----------



## rsmitty1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

here is a few pics


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Leopard lizard: victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Pic:










Some of these made me properly lol


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

and the image I am adding:


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## metalface93 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39994629007.2214636.1430700669&type=3&theater

Link to my picture of a black mamba at the Cotswolds animal park in Gloucestershire!


----------



## metalface93 (Feb 14, 2012)

My bosc monitor eating a egg! (right click on the small picture and open in new tab to view)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some great captions here guys!

Don't forget to like your favourite - just a couple of days left before the winner is announced!


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

c_1993 said:


> image
> :lol2:
> 
> image


_* OK SO YOU TELL ME" MALE OR FEMALE?


THIS IS A PIC OF OUR YOUNGEST FEMALE JAZZ.









*_


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

sorry about the quality, only needs a genius with captions though


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP2010 said:


> _* OK SO YOU TELL ME" MALE OR FEMALE?
> 
> 
> THIS IS A PIC OF OUR YOUNGEST FEMALE JAZZ.
> ...




_*This is how i should have done it, the quote at the top is now in the picture.*__*









*_


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations guys - some awesome entries this month!


Looks like we have a tie for the win though!


I will talk to the sponsor and decide who gets the casting vote!


(Likes cast after the close of the comp don't count!)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry for the slight delay guys.


We have consulted with the sponsor of the competition and he has had final say and picked his favourite from the tie-break.



So I can happy say, congratulations to......





Fishboy!








Sorry to all those who missed out - please enter our February Comp and our POTM competition!


----------

